# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Rome

## LindaP

Has anyone ever heard or been to the restaurant; Ad Hoc?
  It is #1 of the restos on trip advisor, and will be close to our hotel (we are next to the Pantheon).......just curious. They have an inviting tasting menu.

----------


## katva

I know nothing about the restaurant,  but want to wish you a most excellent trip! I'm betting the food is perfecto  :)

----------


## katva



----------


## LindaP

Thanks Kathy, I am ready to explore some pasta, pesce  and vino!!!!

----------


## andynap

I am sure you and Bill will have a fantastico time. Really can't make a mistake.

----------


## SteveP

Linda,

I've eaten in Rome a lot over the years and have not heard of Ad Hoc.  Check out the Italy forum of Chowhound.  You may find more info there. I believe Maureen Fant's opinions on Rome's restaurants.  I met her and had lunch with her and she is a straight shooter.  In addition she wrote the Roman cookbook for Williams Sonoma.

----------


## LindaP

Grazie Steve......I will check it out. I have been to Rome 3 times, and have really not had a bad meal, but I wanted to check out a more special place for our anniversary, so thanks again.
    I have to say though....one of the best pasta meals that Bill and I had was on the train, how funny is that! And I remember the waiter; he had the greatest purple eye glasses!!!!

----------


## amyb

And one of the best lunches I ever enjoyed in Rome was the time we followed the crowd pouring out of the Central Telephone Company building and headed to the same restaurant they were all entering.

Boy-were they right!

----------


## katva

Verrrrry smart, Amy!  Follow the locals! :)

----------


## SteveP

Linda,

The best meal my wife & I have ever had in Rome has been at Il San Lorenzo.  Hopefully, this like will work.  Be careful there are othe San Lorenzo's.  Also, Grano has a great reputation.

http://www.ilsanlorenzo.it/index.html

----------


## SteveP

Sorry, link not like

----------


## lmj

Amy, the best meal we ever had in Florence was following the same principle:  we saw a bunch of locals pouring into a storefront with no name and no sign, walked in and sat down and had multiple courses just set in front of us.  The only question they asked was "bianco o rosso" (white or red --- wine).  Fantastico!

Linda, the Hassler has a wonderful restaurant with an amazing view over Rome, very romantic and beautiful.  I'm not usually into hotel restaurants but that one was great... but that was probably 3 years ago, can't vouch for it now, you should check the current reviews.  I think I gave you some other restaurants in Rome that we've enjoyed including Piperno, Roscioli, and Il Scarpone up on the hill.  Tony Bourdain did a great piece on Rome for No Reservations, catch it if you can or check his website for info... he ate VERY well!

Buon viaggio!!!  Have a blast!!!

----------


## MIke R

> I have to say though....one of the best pasta meals that Bill and I had was on the train, how funny is that! And I remember the waiter; he had the greatest purple eye glasses!!!!




ever eat in the AutoGrilles on the Autostrade???.....amazing food...at a highway rest stop/gas station....too funny

Amy..thats  all we ever do wherever we go...follow the locals and look off the beaten path.....I walked out of my hotel in Taormina and took a turn away from town and  stumbled upon a little cafe run by a father and daughter, on the water,  whose food I will never forget it was that good...just me and a few old men playing domninoes were there....incredible food

----------


## carolgreen145

I met her and had lunch with her and she is a straight shooter. In addition she wrote the Roman cookbook for Williams Sonoma.

----------

